
DoD Hiring announcement for computer scientists - killjoywashere
https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/553940800
======
Bootwizard
Government jobs suck. Period.

Here is the actual text for the requirements to be a GS-13 employee (and they
are strict on these)

"GS-13 Federal Employee Base Salary GS-13 government employees will receive a
base salary of between $76,687.00 and $99,691.00, depending on their General
Schedule Step. The educational and experience requirements for most GS-13
government jobs are: Master's or Ph. D."

For most companies in that area, you can paid that salary or more right out of
a Bachelor's. I've worked a government job before amd always felt undervalued,
even compared to contractors who were ok n the same team as me (they were
making nearly 40% more than I made with similar experience).

And I'm almost positive if you take this position, you'll be working on
propping up old, irrelevant tech from who knows how many years ago.

~~~
murphysbooks
Just like any large organization, some jobs will suck. Some will not.

For this job announcement the pay is $99,172 to $166,500 per year, depending
on experience.

I was a GS-14 with just a B.S.

The best thing about government service is finding a position where you think
the mission is important.

Also, the benefits are really good.

Yes, there are poeple that are retired in place in some organizations, but
often good people do well. They tend to get recognition, but there are bad
bosses there, too. You need to work with HR to move ASAP to a good team if you
find yourself in a toxic place.

~~~
iudqnolq
Did you stay with the govt? I've wondered if it'd be hard to get a job in
silicon valley if your first job was with the govt or another "less trendy"
employer.

------
rinchik
Ah this is so refreshing! I'm glad to see something completely different in
the CS job ads sector. And Pentagon, Arlington, VA as a location? Oooff, every
single one who grew up with X-Files would be excited about that!

Salary is average at best, completely agree, but the other major bummer I can
call out is this:

> This position is subject to pre-employment and random drug testing

This is such an outdated, self-limiting, and practically barbaric requirement
modern days! Can you imagine the amount talent they are blindly passing on.?

I would even dare to bring up the Bill Gate's (yes that guy!) alleged talk in
Saudi Arabia [1], which goes as something along these lines: "..if you’re not
fully utilizing half the talent in the country, you’re not going to get close
to the goal you have set for yourself..."

[1] Bill Gate's precedent was about the issue that is an order of magnitude
more severe/significant than a drug testing: women's rights, but I find the
analogy quite applicable and illustrative here

------
ianai
All the hate for government work here is pretty out of place. Look, there’s
something like 5 cities benefitting from the tech work this site revolves
around by the vast majority. There’s an entire country of hundreds of cities
and even more towns and localities not benefiting from SV venture capital.
From what I read here, lots of our current greatest minds spend their time
creating really creative marketing. If you want to shrug off governments place
in employing society then get out there and make work that really will employ
numbers similar to the government and with its pay and benefits. The FAANGs
clearly can’t.

~~~
netsharc
> From what I read here, lots of our current greatest minds spend their time
> creating really creative marketing.

Heh, yeah, how to store or transfer bits efficiently so that shop selling
Chinese-made shit doesn't go down on Black Friday, or so people can get their
crisp Marvel movie on their 4K TV. Or so some bikini-clad girl can optimally
promote that "detox drink" to her "followers"...

------
sokoloff
Data scientist using advanced ML techniques to work in DC for $99-165K/yr?
That seems like they might be looking a while and still settling for less than
top talent.

~~~
wavefunction
There are Federal pensions involved. Try to get that at a Valley startup. Plus
the opportunity to really change the world (for better or worse).

~~~
Rebelgecko
Pension for life + up to 26 vacation days a year

~~~
watt3rpig
After 15 years you get 26 days.

------
anon9001
Why is this on the front page? It's 1 position at the Pentagon. Did I miss
something about the Pentagon being accepted into YC?

~~~
castis
OP appears to be a govt employee. I bet this is a "hey i made a post, yall go
upvote it" situation.

~~~
killjoywashere
OP here. I didn't write this. I just thought the HN crowd might like to have
visibility on this world.

~~~
AlexCoventry
What do you consider interesting about it?

------
a3n
Go ahead, if you want to risk the board (Congress) and the CEO (President)
shutting down the "corporation" when they can't agree on a budget.

Or have your work twisted to support a lie.

------
c0nducktr
For $99,172 to $166,500 per year, you'll get to help the American government
commit atrocities in other countries.

What a sell lol

------
doublement
Rock-star programmer sought for grade GS-13 to GS-15 role! Promotion Potential
is 15!

------
antoineMoPa
IT is now "IT (Cyber)".

